# Need help for changing light bulb behind the climate control panel



## DexYves (Jun 30, 2009)

This is for a '03 Jetta 1.8T.
When I turn on the light, everything on the instrument panel lights up except for those switches on the climate control panel. I figured the light bulb behind it might need to be replaced. But I couldn't pull the trim panel out by following the jetta service manual? Anyone could give me some instructions? Thanks~


----------



## vdubnick (Nov 29, 2004)

pull the middle knob, you will see the bulb


----------



## DexYves (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: (vdubnick)*

Do I need to remove anything to pull the middle knob? thx


----------



## vdubnick (Nov 29, 2004)

no, just pull the knob, and then to get the bulb out i like to use needle nose pliers with 1 layer of electrical tape, to give it a soft grip.


----------



## Tormanator (Jul 6, 2009)

hey man, dont know if you got it fixed or not but here is a quick tutorial if you need help.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgqRVLAAtm0


----------



## DexYves (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: (Tormanator)*

I've already got it fixed. It turns out the light bulb fell out of its socket. But still, thx for your video


----------



## DexYves (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: (vdubnick)*

The bulb fell out of socket. So I didn't need to pull it out. But it did give me a hard time putting it back into its socket. I used a plastic tweezer to sort of roughly place it in the position, and then I used my finger to press it and rotate it, until it clicked into the socket.
Thank you very much


----------



## DexYves (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: (Tormanator)*

Hey, I watched the video. It seems the falling off bulb is a common problem at that position. Kind of a bad design, I guess. I used my hands to pull the knob out (both hands), it's actually easier and safer than using a plier. just fyi. Thx


----------



## Tormanator (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: (DexYves)*

ya man if you can use your hands I would for sure. I just had a hard time with my hands was all. I forgot who told me to use pliers, the first time I had to replace the bulb I read a tutorial that said to do it that way. but thanks for the tip man, I'll be sure to try that next time the bulb falls out


----------

